

Fight back, have your own PRISM ... - thinkberg
https://my-prism.com/

======
trebor
White text on a pure red background is murder to my eyes. I don't care that
you think it's urgent... when I can't read the text because my eyes are too
busy bleeding.

------
wyck
Also I can't read anything that slides, and I'm a fast reader.

